# ACT: 17/12 Dirty ferals



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Paffoh and I hit a local river this arvo in search of a native or two. We haven't really put in a big effort for the green or gold fish yet this year, but with a high(ish) barometer and warm(ish) weather we crossed our fingers and were on the water at the truly gentlemanly hour of 3pm. We both had our serious native fishing hats on and commenced throwing spinnerbaits at likely looking structure, with no action for the first half an hour or so, except for the sighting of a friendly platypus which Derek spotted on one of the bends. As we slowly drifted upstream with the wind we hit a stretch with a lot of bankside debris - downed trees etc - which held big numbers of carp of all sizes, including some of the largest carp I've ever seen, just casually mooching around with a few fish observed resting on snags with their backs out of the water, and not spooking even when we got to within a few metres of them. I reckon I saw a few which would have been pushing 15-20lb. Obviously we accepted the challenge set before us and started sight casting to these huge fish to try and provoke a hit. Carp are usually an incidental catch on lures, but there seem to be a few lures that catch more than others for us, and I know a few folks that target them very effectively on soft plastics and fly. In my experience fishing for carp on lures is a numbers game, and presenting your lure to as many fish as possible is the best way to find one that is in the mood to eat it. I started off throwing a green 2.5" grass minnow unweighted for just a few half-hearted follows, so switched to a black 3" wriggler with gold flecks which seemed to stand out a bit better in the discoloured water. After putting it in front of a few fish that weren't interested, eventually one obliged and followed it for a few feet before inhaling it. It played fair and headed for open water when hooked which made the job easier, and soon I had a net full of stink in my lap.


















We continued upstream and kept playing the numbers game, and both had a few chances. It was tough to get any love from the really big ones, but every now and again a medium sized model would swim out for a look. Paff was mostly throwing hardbodies, and unfortunately had a carp smash his lure on one of those casts where the trebles hook up together, and the back treble ends up facing forwards, unlucky mate! I was buried in a snagpile by a really good fish which took the plastic about a metre from the end of the rod and sent up a big spray of water when I set the hook.

Sight fishing for anything is always sweet, even if they're only dirty ferals ;-)


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Jason you have misspelled "carp".


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Jason... how did it eat? Surely you didn't/couldn't/shouldn't release it?

Cheers... Jimbo


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

How do they go fight wise?
That mad pom is gonna lose his load when he reads this.
Top report Jase, is there nothing you can't catch on a lure?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

A 10lb 01oz carp was my pb fish for a long time as a kid. My dad entered me in comp thru his work with it and I won the "Junk Fish" category. :twisted: 
We were shore fishing w/ night crawlers, and I really had to dig in my heels so I didn't go in after it. I remember vividly how intense it fought and how proud I was after.

Nice lure-caught carp. They sure got a purty mouth.


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice fat fish there. Carp scare me. Especially when they are quite a distance away. Yes, I shudder far carp.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Carp arn't the fancy fish to chase but they should be on everyone's list of target species. They fight hard for the first run even if they give up after that. Good job Jason..

cheers

John


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Things are getting desperate down there! Not a bad plan B though mate, how was the river looking (apart from the carp)? Can't wait to come down and have a go at some green fish.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

River was low, work on Scrivener Dam (Apparently, dont quote me on that) has lowered it about 60cm...

Has been pretty clear but couple of storms ruined that Chris, I was chucking a 5/8th Double Colorado Bassman most of the time (Carp tried but couldnt inhale it).

Bagleys KIller B1 got most of my action, one on for a sec, pulled hooks, two smashed it and missed and once, well Squidder spelt that one out.

Trust Squidder to pull out the micro plastics and a threadline (But this sets him apart from many), I was all BC'ed up and ready for green!

Nice day on the water, taking a rod to work tommorow for smoko (Was 10m down from my current work site).


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

garmac said:


> shudder far carp.


Always good advice for most people Garmac. :lol:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Cheers for the comments dudes

Jimbo there are people out there that eat carp, and I hear that in the right recipe they are tasty fare, I'm not sure I could get past the smell.
Stu, pound for pound I reckon carp fight better than pretty much anything else in freshwater and on bream gear they are a handful in the sticks. I headed back to the same spot today with the Gopro and got this footage (WARNING contains one loud four letter expletive):


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

That was sick


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Short and sweet, awesome


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

I used to live in the Riverland, and one of the local pro fisho's used to make pickled carp which was delicious.
He only used to use the tail section of the big beasties. I would assume that you could use any of your favorite pickling recipes with good results, vinegar, spices,onion etc.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

I was in that area on Saturday morning and there were some huge carp boofing and boiling all around the yak. Dead set monsters. Never caught one on a lure though.


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice work on the carp jase. Too bad the natives didn't want to play. You've give me a goal to get one on plastics. When I was there last I saw someone in a boat get one on a small popper.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Jon said:


> You've give me a goal to get one on plastics. When I was there last I saw someone in a boat get one on a small popper.


And now you've given me a goal to get one on a surface lure ;-)


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I haven't caught a carp in years... some kids where I once lived used them to play cricket - the big ones were the bat and the smaller ones were the balls. You kept batting till either the "bat" or the "ball" exploded.

I still want to try an idea I saw while watching Maggie Beer cooking with carp once. Her technique was to fillet the fish and skin it as the bad taste is supposed to be in the layer just under the skin. The chef who was cooking with her was very surprised at the flavour she was able to get in her dish... Only have to try it once but I also like the idea of the pickled carp except I think I'd add chilli...

cheers

John


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

john316 said:


> I haven't caught a carp in years... some kids where I once lived used them to play cricket - the big ones were the bat and the smaller ones were the balls. You kept batting till either the "bat" or the "ball" exploded.
> 
> I still want to try an idea I saw while watching Maggie Beer cooking with carp once. Her technique was to fillet the fish and skin it as the bad taste is supposed to be in the layer just under the skin. The chef who was cooking with her was very surprised at the flavour she was able to get in her dish... Only have to try it once but I also like the idea of the pickled carp except I think I'd add chilli...
> 
> ...


I bet it wasn't an LBG carp.


----------



## Thefishy1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Good fun when there is no bream around go 2lbs and see how big you can pull out


----------

